# [Gelöst] Portage und eix nicht gleich Aktuell ?

## linux88

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist grade aufgefallen das wenn ich pakete mit 

```
emerge --search
```

suche nicht alle versionen angezeigt bekomme

bei 

```
emerge (Paket) -pv
```

auch nicht

wenn ich aber mit 

```
eix (paket)
```

suche sehe ich alle verfügbaren versionen

Hier man ein kleines bsp.:

```
# emerge -pv gimp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.12  USE="alsa dbus exif jpeg lcms mng pdf png svg tiff -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -gnome -mmx -python -smp -sse -webkit -wmf" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

wenn ich gimp suche schauts so aus:

```
#emerge --search gimp 

*  media-gfx/gimp

      Latest version available: 2.6.12

      Latest version installed: 2.6.12

      Size of files: 16,358 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gimp.org/

      Description:   GNU Image Manipulation Program

      License:       GPL-2

```

So wenn ich aber mit eix suche schauts so aus:

```
#eix gimp

[I] media-gfx/gimp

     Available versions:  (2) 2.6.11-r1 ~2.6.11-r2 ~2.6.11-r3 ~2.6.11-r4 2.6.11-r5 ~2.6.11-r6 2.6.12 ~2.6.12-r1 ~2.7.3 ~2.7.3-r1 ~2.7.4 ~2.7.5 ~2.8.0_rc1 ~2.8.0 ~2.8.0-r1 **9999

        {aalib alsa altivec bzip2 curl dbus debug doc exif gnome jpeg jpeg2k lcms linguas_am linguas_ar linguas_ast linguas_az linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_br linguas_ca linguas_ca@valencia linguas_cs linguas_csb linguas_da linguas_de linguas_dz linguas_el linguas_en_CA linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kk linguas_km linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_ml linguas_mr linguas_ms linguas_my linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_ne linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_oc linguas_or linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sr@latin linguas_sv linguas_ta linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_tt linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_xh linguas_yi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_HK linguas_zh_TW mmx mng pdf png postscript python smp sse svg tiff udev webkit wmf xpm}

     Installed versions:  2.6.12(2)(04:11:52 27.06.2012)(alsa dbus exif jpeg lcms mng pdf png svg tiff -aalib -altivec -curl -debug -doc -gnome -mmx -python -smp -sse -webkit -wmf)

     Homepage:            http://www.gimp.org/

     Description:         GNU Image Manipulation Program

```

Hier sehe ich noch viel mehr versionen

Aktuell habe ich die version 2.6.12 aber es gibt doch schon aktuellere versionen wieso wird das bei 

```
emerge
```

 nicht angezeigt ?

Gibt es dazu ein spezillen grund ?

Ich weiß, dass das  nicht die stable  sondern unstable versionen sind aber trotzdem möchte man diese doch auch angzeigt bekommen.

Zwar benutze ich 

```
emerge --search (Paket)
```

 nicht mehr um was zu suchen sondern nur 

```
eix (Paket)
```

 aber dennoch

würde ich gerne wissen warum das so ist.

EDIT:

Wenn ich schonmal dabei bin hab ich direkt noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich zum bsp. vim das erste mal emerge bekommt man solch eine ausgabe:

Die Zaheln sind grad frei erfunden  :Smile: 

```
Total: 1 packages (1 new), Size of downloads: 10,00 kB

```

So nun weiß ich das Paket ist neu eher gesagt das ist eine neu Installtion 

wenn ich das nun Installiert habe und mache dann nochmal emerge vim bekomme ich diese ausgabe:

```
Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Soweit alles klar für mich.

jetzt kommt aber der haken:

Wenn ich vim nun lösche 

```
emerge --unmerge vim
```

wird gelöscht

anschließend ein:

```
emerge --depclean
```

ist es ja sozusagen Deinstalliert ?

Wenn ich jetzt wieder 

```
emerge vim
```

mache bekomme ich folgende ausgabe:

```
Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Wie kann das sein das ich die gleiche ausgabe bekomme wie als wer es schon Installiert ?

Das Paket habe ich doch mit 

```
--unmerge
```

 entfernt wenn ich es nun neu Installieren möchte muss es doch mehr als 0kb anzeigen oder nicht ?

Es sieht für mich danach aus als wer das bei mir immernoch Installiert trotz [/code]--unmerge[code]

Hoffe das war verständlich was ich euch fragen möchte  :Smile: 

GrußLast edited by linux88 on Mon Jul 02, 2012 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

also zum anfang: emerge --search hab ich nie verwendet, immer nur eix, deswegen weiß ich das net, ob/wie man das dazu bringt alle verfügbaren versionen anzuzeugen. aber anscheinend ist es wirklich so, dass es nur eine version (defaultmäßig) anzeigt. nach einem syncen deines trees musst du für eix immer auch noch eix-update ausführen. denn eix verwendet eine datenbank, in der die ganzen infos schon eingetragen werden, wodurch es schneller ist als emerge --search, aber die datenbank muss erstmal erzeugt werden.

wegen den installieren:

da musst du dich verguckt haben. wenn du ein paket deinstallierst, kann da beim erneuten installieren nicht "1 package (1 reinstall)" stehen. da muss dann "1 package (1 new)" stehen. die größenangabe am ende der zeile bezieht sich ja nur auf das was runtergeladen werden muss. und wenn die datei (srcpackage) schon runtergeladen ist, braucht portage das ja nicht nochmal runterzuladen. deswegen steht beim zweiten mal 0kb.

----------

## bell

eix zeigt Dir alle im Portage enthaltenen Versionen.

emerge --search zeigt nur die aktuelle Version und die er bei einem Update installieren würde, also die aktuellste Stable. Beachte das Wort "Latest".

----------

## linux88

Aso Okay das versteh ich dann

Ja genau hatte ich wohl flasch gesehen mich hat das nur mit den 0kb ein bissen gewundert.

Aber das (srcpackage) was schon eimal runtergeladen wurden ist und man es nicht mehr haben möchte soll es doch auch nicht mehr auf der platte rumliegen das verbraucht doch speicherplatz oder nicht ? 

wenn ich jetzt bsp. vim nicht mehr haben möchte wie bekomme ich es denn dann so weg das es wirklich komplett entfernt wird so das wenn ich es neu installieren möchte auch alles neu heruntergeladen wird ?

Auch wenns vllt. unötig ist aber wissen würde ich das dann doch schon gerne.

Gruß

----------

## franzf

gentoolkit installieren und mit eclean beschäftigen ($ man eclean)

Bist du dir auch sicher, dass vim weg ist? Was zeigt dir eix vim an?

----------

## linux88

Danke das werd ich mir jetzt gleich mal anschauen.

Nene das mit vim war jetzt einfach nur ein beispiel.

Mir ist das nur irgendwann mal aufgefallen darum fragte ich

Aber ein Aktueller fall ist jetzt compiz-fusion

ich hatte es mal Installiert dann gefiel es mir aber nicht darum hab ich es wieder mit --unmerge gelöscht

ein eix  compiz-fusion zeigt mir jetzt das an:

```
# eix compiz-fusion

* x11-wm/compiz-fusion

     Available versions:  [M](~)0.8.4-r1 {M}(~)0.8.6 [M](~)0.8.8 {emerald gnome kde unsupported}

     Homepage:            http://www.compiz.org/

     Description:         Compiz Fusion (meta)

```

Also das es nicht mehr Installiert ist.

Wenn ich es nun neu installieren möchte bekomme ich das:

```
emerge compiz-fusion

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.9  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-libs/protobuf-2.4.1  USE="-emacs -examples -java -python -source -static-libs -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/numpy-1.6.1-r1  USE="-doc -lapack -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    #] x11-libs/compiz-bcop-0.8.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2  USE="svg -doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0  USE="introspection startup-notification -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.1.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] x11-wm/compiz-0.8.8  USE="cairo dbus kde svg -fuse -gconf -gnome -gtk" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-3.0.4  USE="cairo threads -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    #] x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.6-r1  USE="-gconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r51  USE="introspection -doc -examples -libffi -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    #] x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig4-0.8.4  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    #] x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.6-r1  USE="libnotify -gconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2  USE="-doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.8.4-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] x11-apps/ccsm-0.8.4-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    #] x11-wm/emerald-0.8.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    #] x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.5.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    #] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6  USE="emerald kde -gnome -unsupported" 0 kB

Total: 22 packages (22 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] No

Quitting.

```

Und das hatte ich nicht verstanden 

```
Total: 22 packages (22 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Wollte also wissen wo der rest liegengeblieben ist, dass heißt ja das er diesesmal von meiner Festplatte neu Installieren würde.

Gruß

----------

## bell

Alles runtergeladene liegt in /usr/portage/distfiles.

Du kannst mit dem Tool "eclean" das Verzeichnis sauber halten, wie franzf es schon erwähnt hatte.

mit 

```
eclean -d distfiles
```

 würden Comiz-Sources auf jedenfall gelöscht.

```
-d, --destructive        - only keep the minimum for a reinstallation
```

Das Standardverhalten des Tools (ohne -d) ist: es löscht nur das, wofür keine Ebuilds mehr im Portage sind.

----------

## franzf

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> Wollte also wissen wo der rest liegengeblieben ist, dass heißt ja das er diesesmal von meiner Festplatte neu Installieren würde.

 

Welcher Rest? Die distfiles sind halt einfach noch da. Wenn du an der Variable DISTDIR nicht rumgeschraubt hast, ist das immer noch /usr/portage/distfiles. Da drin liegen die sourcen. eclean schaut auch nach $DISTDIR. Wenn du compiz-Dateien darin löschst, wird dir nicht mehr 0kb angezeigt, sondern z.B. 243kb, weil nur 243kb neu aus dem Internet heruntergeladen werden müssen.

Sinn des Cachens ist ganz einfach der, dass für reinstallationen der selben Version nicht jedesmal alle sourcen neu heruntergeladen werden müssen. Bei großen Brocken wie libreoffice, qt, usw. macht das sehr viel Sinn. (Ebenso für Leute wie mich, die an nem 2048er hängen - bis vor ein paar Wochen noch 382er!)

----------

## linux88

Welcher Rest ?

wusste ich selber nicht so genau jetzt aber weiß ich das es die distfiles sind und bin etwas schlauer.

Ich hatte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vor das zu bereinigen ich wollte einfach wissen wieso das so ist

Ich werde das jetzt mal ausprbieren mit eclean

Vielen Dank 

Gruß

----------

